# nice snow covered street



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

heres one of the side streets in my town.. very very nice


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice picture


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i took it with my phone.. came out better on the computer than on the phone.. tried not to hit a tree in the process


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

hey that looks like my street....where was that taken


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

a side street in lynnfield ma


----------

